# Does anyone remember the Pony Tail sets?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 26, 2016)

This was very popular back in the 50's. You could purchase photo albums, treasure boxes, totes for 45 rpm records and a slew of other items. It was quite expensive at the time. I had the photo album in blue and a red treasure box. I wanted all red but I think that may have been the most popular color. It use to fly off the shelves. I was lucky to get the blue one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

That's cute, I never saw that before.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 26, 2016)

I totally remember those! My sister had a pink 45 holder.


----------

